

Mathew Ingram: My verdict on Disqus: Two thumbs up - lurkage
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2008/05/10/my-verdict-on-disqus-two-thumbs-up/

======
justindz
I use Disqus in my poetry web app and realized that it doesn't address auto-
discovery for the comments on a poem (which is a blog post for all intents and
purposes). The Disqus component on the page does include an RSS link, but it's
not picked up by the browsers.

I ended up writing some DOM javascript to append the link element to the head
tag after the page renders. It works in Safari and Firefox (haven't tested IE
or Opera yet). It's a little bit grisly and I'd like to see a more integrated
solution down the road but it does the job.

<http://pastie.caboo.se/204707>

